# Are these all neurological symptoms?



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

*Development of visual snow/grainy eyesight at night (accompanied by associated visual disturbances)

*Development of panic attacks/disorder

*Development of DP/DR symptoms

*Development of further phobias and extreme anxiety disorder

*Development of muscle twitching/spasming and odd sensations throughout body (i.e tickling, static shock, buzzing/vibrating, hot, cold, changes in temperature of certain body parts, randomly feeling like I can't locate the direction of my limbs without looking, or if I don't keep moving them, they feel numb/nonexistent, etc), including twitching/fluttering of the heart and eardrums.

*Development of brain zaps, exploding head syndrome, jerks, jump-scares with no cause, muscle twitching, seizure-like sensations, especially at night or lying down.

*Development of insomnia with unknown causes, or inability to sleep associated with above symptoms

*Worsening panic attacks in odd situations, such as car rides causing a strange feeling in stomach/chest, sort of like the slight feeling of an elevator going down, causing my heart to race and hyperventilate when car begins to move, accompanied by DP/DR and agoraphobia as objects are passing by leading to full blown panic attacks in car/public.

*Development of certain colors, lights, textures, sounds, visuals, patterns causing above symptoms at random, or vise versa.

*Development of various stomach/digestive issues, which can cause above symptoms, or vise versa, and feel relieved of some symptoms when they lighten up, or worsening of other above symptoms strangely when my stomach isn't as irritated, or vise versa.

*Fidgety since I was a kid, was always easily nervous, hyper, nervousness easily affected by verbal abuse and before the development or worsening of all these symptoms, and cannot sit still or can't feel I am in a comfortable position.

*Sensory overload a problem at random, and can cause above symptoms.

*Scared of almost everything now, scared of feeling nauseous, or situations where my body feels out of control, having issues functioning, afraid to try to sleep normally at night, go out, and just feel comfortable in my own body every day; I'm scared of my own consciousness/living in my own body, and what I feel mentally and physically, very hypochondriac.

Medications that mostly worsen symptoms (serotonergic/antidepressant/antipsychotic types) out of the ones I was prescribed.

Medications that mostly help symptoms (certain prescribed benzodiazepines, antihistamines, like, benedryl, hydroxyzine, and dramamine, only at times, gabapentin and Valium syrup helped my OCD-like symptoms, the latter more so, and a little bit of the muscle twitching and brain zapping sensations)

I'll add more to this list when I can think more clearly.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

CT, CAT, EEG, MRI. Those are the neurological tests which can give you concrete answers to your questions. This board can only give you opinions. I recommend the EEG, becuase

that's the test that gave me my answers, after 40 years of suffering many of the symptoms you list.


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

forestx5 said:


> CT, CAT, EEG, MRI. Those are the neurological tests which can give you concrete answers to your questions. This board can only give you opinions. I recommend the EEG, becuase
> 
> that's the test that gave me my answers, after 40 years of suffering many of the symptoms you list.


I know this is personal, but may I ask, what was your results?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I was told my EEG showed significant pathology in my dominant temporal lobe, consistent with the EEG of someone who had a history of epileptic seizure.

Funny as it sounds, I lived for 40 years while suffering focal temporal lobe seizures without recognizing them for what they were.

The seizures caused alterations of consciousness, without causing loss of consciousness. I had absence seizures, seizures with powerful deja vu,

seizures which imitated panic attacks. I had actually figured all this out for myself, prior to asking for the EEG, so the results didn't surprise me.

I was researching in a british medical library and reading a neurological research journal when I found a case history that explained my life illness in every

minute detail. I was suffering from a worst case scenario of a rare epileptic syndrome where the posti ictal psychosis of the initial temporal lobe seizures

segue into an affective disorder of major depression. Viola! and Eureka! I immediately consulted with an epileptologist to verify my self diagnosis.

The EEG confirmed I had been living unaware, with epilepsy comorbid with recurrent major depression. Well, I knew I had been suffering episodes of

major depression, and I knew it all started when I was 17 after a neurological trauma, but I didn't have the complete understanding until age 57.


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

forestx5 said:


> I was told my EEG showed significant pathology in my dominant temporal lobe, consistent with the EEG of someone who had a history of epileptic seizure.
> 
> Funny as it sounds, I lived for 40 years while suffering focal temporal lobe seizures without recognizing them for what they were.
> 
> ...


You think I may suffer slight epileptic activity given the treatments I listed that've helped and my developing symptoms?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Doesn't matter what I think. If you have neurological symptoms, then you should consider having the tests that evaluate neurological symptoms.

Or, you can let 40 years go by, and then do something. Or not. It's completely up to you.


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

forestx5 said:


> Doesn't matter what I think. If you have neurological symptoms, then you should consider having the tests that evaluate neurological symptoms.
> 
> Or, you can let 40 years go by, and then do something. Or not. It's completely up to you.


I'm scared of going out a lot of times, let alone traveling, then sitting in chairs/machines uncomfortably, where my blood pressure skyrockets at the doctor offices.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

An EEG is nothing to fear. They put some conductive goop on your scalp and attach a dozen or so sensors to the goop.

They have you hyperventilate a bit and monitor your brain waves for 5 minutes or so. In a week or two, you get the interpretation

and you know something about your neurological health. It wasn't very memorable, but that's the way I remember it.

The results can be a life changer. They were for me.


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

forestx5 said:


> An EEG is nothing to fear. They put some conductive goop on your scalp and attach a dozen or so sensors to the goop.
> 
> They have you hyperventilate a bit and monitor your brain waves for 5 minutes or so. In a week or two, you get the interpretation
> 
> ...


I guess I when I'm ready one of these days, idk when that will be...


----------

